# Auger removal?? 1997 MTD 8hp Tecumseh, Model 643.



## Faron79

>>> Do I HAVE to remove the whole bucket to change/remove the augers?!

4 yrs ago, I sucked an ext-cord into the rh edge of my bucket. Bent the outer tab of auger back, & bowed-out the side! Unit still blows snow, but front-end shakes obviously!! Gonna fix it right now, & replace bearings, straighten outer auger-tabs, etc.
* I'm assuming I can't remove the pins where impeller attaches to shaft & pull out?
* Does the shaft extend past the rear of the impeller?
* I was hoping I could pull things out the front without taking off the bucket....BUT....some research is telling me the bucket has to come off....uggh.

So...is this what I gotta do?!

Thanks!
Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

The bucket needs to come off, there's usually a bearing behind the throwing auger, and a pulley that needs removal. Once that's done the front auger shaft needs unbolted from bucket and the auger assembly should come out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faron79

Why thank you Sir...I "think"....
Gotcha. 
Wish there was a "Shaft-collar"/similar, that could be uncoupled, just ahead of the impeller, to enable easy removal of front auger assembly!!!

Oh well...hauling into a shop tomorrow, where I can do my own work for free. Too cold in my unheated Fargo, ND garage nowadays!!

Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

Oooo, Fargo, good movie doan cha know! 


-efisher-


----------



## Faron79

Please sir....kindly use the correct slang.

Properly used, it's....Uffda, don'cha know".:whatdoyouthink:

You're welcome! :icon-hgtg:
Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

Lol, love that!


-efisher-


----------



## Faron79

For those who are interested....

* Yep, had to take bucket off. 
* The 2 auger-drive belts weren't too bad, but changed them anyway, since access was so easy!
* Removed the two auger-end sleeve-holders...3 bolts each, on outside of bucket.
* Took off the 2 rear Impeller pulleys with their 3-tabbed holder.
* Then after WD-40 treatment, found a perfect diameter socket to tap down the impeller shaft. Finally! The augers were free to slide off the shaft!
* Took my bent-end auger tab & straightened in the shop vice. It had been bent backward when an ext-cord was sucked in!
* Slathered the auger-shafts, the 4 plastic end-sleeves (keep in mind these things are 19 yrs-old now!!), & the impeller shaft splines...with water-proof light grease.
* My 19 yr-old Impeller bearing was in pristine shape!!
* Re-mounted front auger holders to bucket-sides.
* Now with bucket face-down again, slipped Impeller-bearing onto its shaft, & installed the bearing-holder plate.
* Next, the Impeller-pulleys were set onto their 3-slotted holder, which then bolted onto the Impeller-shaft.
* New Impeller-Belts slid onto the pulleys, & re-connected bucket to the Mainframe. Pulled belts up onto their drive-pulleys. Re-installed plastic belt-cover.

YAY!! Back to a "complete" unit again!
Then changed oil to new Toro-Synthetic.

Now....my Carb issue!
* Was gonna clean the carb, but found out it was a little worse...
* I've needed to use some choke to have it run right the last couple years.
* Found out why!
* The governor shaft was wearing into the body, allowing too much air in. A mechanic friend helped me to see/diagnose that.
* We installed a new/old carb that was on a to-be-scrapped machine. This "new" carb didn't have much wear at all in that area!!

Soooooo....now my 1997 8/26 MTD/HUSKEE is refurbished, & ready to rock....IF we ever get some snow...
I'd post some pics, but don't know how yet...

Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

Faron79 said:


> For those who are interested....
> 
> * Yep, had to take bucket off.
> * The 2 auger-drive belts weren't too bad, but changed them anyway, since access was so easy!
> * Removed the two auger-end sleeve-holders...3 bolts each, on outside of bucket.
> * Took off the 2 rear Impeller pulleys with their 3-tabbed holder.
> * Then after WD-40 treatment, found a perfect diameter socket to tap down the impeller shaft. Finally! The augers were free to slide off the shaft!
> * Took my bent-end auger tab & straightened in the shop vice. It had been bent backward when an ext-cord was sucked in!
> * Slathered the auger-shafts, the 4 plastic end-sleeves (keep in mind these things are 19 yrs-old now!!), & the impeller shaft splines...with water-proof light grease.
> * My 19 yr-old Impeller bearing was in pristine shape!!
> * Re-mounted front auger holders to bucket-sides.
> * Now with bucket face-down again, slipped Impeller-bearing onto its shaft, & installed the bearing-holder plate.
> * Next, the Impeller-pulleys were set onto their 3-slotted holder, which then bolted onto the Impeller-shaft.
> * New Impeller-Belts slid onto the pulleys, & re-connected bucket to the Mainframe. Pulled belts up onto their drive-pulleys. Re-installed plastic belt-cover.
> 
> YAY!! Back to a "complete" unit again!
> Then changed oil to new Toro-Synthetic.
> 
> Now....my Carb issue!
> * Was gonna clean the carb, but found out it was a little worse...
> * I've needed to use some choke to have it run right the last couple years.
> * Found out why!
> * The governor shaft was wearing into the body, allowing too much air in. A mechanic friend helped me to see/diagnose that.
> * We installed a new/old carb that was on a to-be-scrapped machine. This "new" carb didn't have much wear at all in that area!!
> 
> Soooooo....now my 1997 8/26 MTD/HUSKEE is refurbished, & ready to rock....IF we ever get some snow...
> I'd post some pics, but don't know how yet...
> 
> Faron




Congrats, the mtd are my fav, easy to work on, parts are readily available, have tecumseh motors... are you using the app or on the website?


-efisher-


----------



## Faron79

I've done all the posting via my laptop, so therefore on the website. I like the bigger screen...55 yrs-old...Uffda!

I read some +'s & many -'s about the Tapatalk app, when I read reviews of it. Not sure I wanna use it?

Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

I use the app95% of the time, I use website if there's a poll. Hardest is setting up app to see just what u want to, also you can also see other sites as well. I watch this and multiple chainsaw/power equipment forums


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faron79

Used my s/b once a week ago. 

The used carb we put on doesn't run any better, and in fact idles worse! Surges badly with no choke on.
I'll have to try to clean the "jet-screw" that I've been learning about.

Question:
My throttle lever doesn't wanna stay up fully. Is there some tightening of any linkage that will help?

Thanks!
Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

Faron79 said:


> Used my s/b once a week ago.
> 
> The used carb we put on doesn't run any better, and in fact idles worse! Surges badly with no choke on.
> I'll have to try to clean the "jet-screw" that I've been learning about.
> 
> Question:
> My throttle lever doesn't wanna stay up fully. Is there some tightening of any linkage that will help?
> 
> Thanks!
> Faron




The spring on the throttle assembly may be broken or weak


-efisher-


----------



## e.fisher26

Is the used carb off same size eng? Is the high speed jet adjustable or fixed?


-efisher-


----------



## Faron79

Thanks EF!
Yep...it's a clone. I still have the original carb too. 
Unknown answer on your jet question....
I'm gonna have to watch more youtube vids! 
(again, it's a 1998 Tecumseh 8hp/26" Snow-king Huskee, from TSC stores at the time)
I have good pics on my Droid Turbo II Android phone, but to get them posted here....?????? 

Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

An adjustable jet has a screw in bottom of bowl, if its fixed its just a bolt head. They are easy to take apart and clean, but unless you get a rebuild kit you never can tell if it totally clean because of the welch plugs that need to be replaced if removed(in kit). Ive bought chinese carbs on ebay with no issues, they run great. And can buy them with or without adustable jet. Get it with obviously. I think i bought 3 so far and not a problem...


-efisher-


----------



## Faron79

Sounds good EF!

Just watched a couple Donyboy73 vids. Good video on Tecumseh Snow-king throttle assemblies! Sounds like I do need a new Lever-linkage part. Looks easy now!!

I'll eventually get my blower running good!
Faron


----------



## Faron79

*New Carb....wow!!*

Decided to bolt on a new Carb just b4 new years.

* Original 1998 carb had too much play in the vertical throttle-shaft. Normal wear-&-tear over 19yrs!!
* There is no repair for that. Yes, a new shaft could be used....BUT...the wear is always into the BODY of the carb. Rarely the shaft itself.
* Therefore too much air getting sucked-in at that point.
* Tried a free carb on a junked 5y/o machine, but it wasn't any better.
* New carb for mine was $125 (at retail)...uffda!

>>> Runs/throws like a BEAST now though! Glad I bought the new carb!

Accidentally had the augers reversed.....don't ask....:icon-shocked:

So....took Bucket/Impeller off again. It's amazing how well it works when the augers face the right way!!!!! :happy::smiley-shocked029:

Now I'm happy again! Except for my slightly loose throttle-lever assembly. I'll have to dig up a short tarp-strap or bungee-cord.

Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

Im assuming u bought a oem carb, i havent tried that yet, i stuck with the no name ebay carbs, there around $15. 


-efisher-


----------



## The Q

Any pictures yet?


----------



## Faron79

Got a bunch of pics on my Android.

I take it I have to use the phone-app Tapatalk to display them here?

Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

No u can go through web site, if that easier for you


-efisher-


----------



## Faron79

"Go thru website..." 

That's the thing....
I don't know how to get all my Android pics off my phone, and into my laptop. My Android "Cloud storage" is full. Don't really wanna buy more storage either. 

I have an older photobucket account. With previous external camera, I could just transfer its pictures to my hard-drive VIA CAMERA/USB CABLE. Once onto laptop, it was EASY to post pics onto forums!!
>>> How do I transfer Android-phone pics to Photobucket?
HELP!

Faron


----------



## jtclays

Don't know Android, but just try hooking it up with the battery cable (assuming one end looks like a usb)?????? On the throttle linkage, do you have the somewhat standard "X" pattern stamped metal that screws into the recoil housing, with a red lever tip? If so, I've had some good luck crimping/mashing the center area with pliers. If you look close it's just a crimped roll pin in the center of the lever creating friction between the bracket and the lever. I've cheated both taking a punch a bit bigger than the roll pin and staking it, and the pliers to just make a slight bend to accomplish the friction. The are cheap to replace, but you have to get the right one, they are not all the same. If you take it completely off you'll see how simple a design it is and where to tweak it to get some friction. You don't need a lot, just some.


----------



## Faron79

Hope this clumsy method works....
* Made an uploaded (from Android phone) album with snowblower pics.
* According to "Android Help", I could "Share" this "Snowblower Album" with my email.
* So....went into my LAPTOP email, saw the "Shared email" from myself, & downloaded the pics.
* Hopefully saved it to somewhere in "My Pictures".
* When I then double-click a picture, it opens in Paint. 
* I took a flying guess & edited a pic to a smaller size, & "dragged" it to the area on the forum-page.
* Hope this shows up...?!?!?!?

A pic of my 1998 MTD/Huskee 8/26:
Faron


----------



## Faron79

Arrrgh....

How do get a pic to appear at a decent size, that doesn't need to be clicked on??!?!
Is there a "preferred" pixel size?!?!?!

Faron


----------



## Faron79

Rearview pic....


----------



## e.fisher26

Did good, i see you have no skids on that thing


-efisher-


----------



## Faron79

LOL!!
I did put some Poly-skids on. Those pix were taken when I first rolled it out in early Dec. I had just taken them off. We hadn't had any snow in Fargo yet shockingly! The scraper-bar was replaced a couple years ago, & had a good sharp edge on it. Wasn't worn back much tho'....

How can I attach "normal-size" pics, without having to make people click a stupid thumbnail?!

Faron


----------



## e.fisher26

Im seeing full pics, no thumbs. That mtd is probably my fav. Parts are everywhere, good size for every home


-efisher-


----------



## Faron79

Have to try a couple more...
Detail shots!

Faron


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Been there, done that to my 1995 8/26. Did the whole front end in 2008. Fiddled with the carburetor in 2015 and finally broke down and bought a new one. Worth the money. Upgraded the chute to have pitch control using boneyard parts last year. Knock on wood, it runs good for 22 years old. I did notice either small shoes or lack of them. I retrofitted the long heavy duty aftermarket ones to mine to stiffen the bottom of the auger bucket and they last longer.


----------

